
Announcing a New Ebook, Docker for Java Developers - gtopala
https://www.nginx.com/blog/ebook-docker-for-java-developers/
======
gecko
I was writing desktop apps and (later) Python during the J2EE boom, so I may
be really badly understanding things, but: if you're in a pure-Java workshop,
isn't something like a J2EE container the equivalent of Docker? My
understanding was that it provided security isolation and containment, while
allowing a much richer API, and that it also provided a trivial ability to
deploy new versions just by submitting a new .war, similar to how you just
upload a new Docker image. Is that not what was going on there? Or maybe it
proved insufficient?

~~~
jacques_chester
Java containers are better viewed as the forerunners to general-purpose
PaaSes. They load and health-check the app, route traffic, capture logs,
inject services and the like.

Containers are a great building block for PaaSes. Red Hat have built their
latest OpenShift on Kubernetes, for example. My own employers, Pivotal, are
the majority contributor to Cloud Foundry, another containerising PaaS using a
different container system.

Even in Java, folk are moving towards apps that bundle their own container.
Spring Boot does with Tomcat by default. It turns out that the giant Java app
servers were great, but eventually wound up with the same problem as previous
generations of highly shared services: without strong isolation guarantees, it
becomes necessary to heavily gateway production to prevent outages or
degradations. That backpressure creates de facto waterfall.

~~~
Yhippa
> It turns out that the giant Java app servers were great, but eventually
> wound up with the same problem as previous generations of highly shared
> services: without strong isolation guarantees, it becomes necessary to
> heavily gateway production to prevent outages or degradations.

Are you talking about app isolation on an app server? I.e. running multiple
WARs/EARs on a single server and not having one app destabilize the whole
thing?

~~~
jacques_chester
Essentially this. In theory it could be done, but I've only seen placs where
they wound up with a app-container-per-production-WAR rule.

OS containers are a similar pattern for a similar reason. Stronger isolation
simplifies production deployment and management.

------
techman9
Only download these if you want to get harassed by Nginx sales reps. I sent
the link to the Docker/Microservices one from a while ago to my entire team
and they called all of us several times.

------
zenlot
It's a paradox to see announcement of the book with the title "Docker for Java
Developers" from nginx people.

------
kraftman
Out of interest, why is it 'for Java Developers'? Is it just that it has
examples of moving Java apps to Docker, or are there some specifics that need
to be considered for Java in Docker vs anything else in Docker?

------
Yhippa
Anybody have a hard link to the book?

~~~
nolepointer
It's sent as an attachment, but I've uploaded it to TinyUpload:
[http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=824213354083530...](http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=82421335408353012518)

~~~
ionised
Removed?

------
alexwilkerson
Thanks!

